# Anyone remember Ding dong school in the 50s?



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2021)

With Miss Frances as the school teacher. I may have watched it, but school was not my favorite subject..


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 15, 2021)

*I think a minute or so before my time.  But I flashed on this or another show where the hostess looked through her "magic mirror" to say hello to individual kids who were watching.  What was THAT show??*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I think a minute or so before my time.  But I flashed on this or another show where the hostess looked through her "magic mirror" to say hello to individual kids who were watching.  What was THAT show??*


@Marie5656 .. Romper Room ?


----------



## Gaer (Apr 15, 2021)

I listened to the radio in the 50's.  No TV until the late 50's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2021)

We tuned in to a local kid's show called The Magic Toy Shop and of course Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Even as a kid I laughed at Ding Dong School.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 15, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Marie5656 .. Romper Room ?


Yes...I think that was it. Maybe Miss Rita???


----------



## Chet (Apr 15, 2021)

I vaguely remember it.

We had a local show called Hatchy Milatchy with Miss Judy.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2021)

*I liked Ding Dong School. Watching it made me want to be a teacher and I played "school" quite a bit. "Go to the Head of the Class" was my favorite board game for quite a while. *


----------



## Ceege (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes.  My brother and I watched it first thing in the morning. 

I never really liked Captain Kangaroo.  The face on that clock used to creep me out. 

If you lived in the Michigan area, you might also remember Johnny Ginger's cartoon show.
http://johnnyginger.blogspot.com/2013/06/detroit-tv-legend-johnny-ginger.html

And, can't forget about the Popeye cartoons on Poopdeck Paul.
http://www.detroitkidshow.com/Poopdeck_Paul.htm


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2021)

We had a local kiddie  show called Kindergarten Kollege.  One of my sisters was on for a couple of weeks and we were in constant terror about what she was going to say.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 15, 2021)

I loved Ding Dong School and Romper Room.  Both got me wishing I were in school, and when the time came, I was more than ready.  An apple for Ms. Frances!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

Pappy said:


> With Miss Frances as the school teacher. I may have watched it, but school was not my favorite subject..
> 
> View attachment 159857


No, I don't recall that, sorry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I think a minute or so before my time.  But I flashed on this or another show where the hostess looked through her "magic mirror" to say hello to individual kids who were watching.  What was THAT show??*





CinnamonSugar said:


> @Marie5656 .. *Romper Room ?*


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 16, 2021)

Yup. I loved Ding Dong School. Somehow I don't remember Miss Frances as being, ahhh, so "matronly".


----------



## Ceege (Apr 16, 2021)

The one we watched in the 50's was the matronly one.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 16, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I think a minute or so before my time.  But I flashed on this or another show where the hostess looked through her "magic mirror" to say hello to individual kids who were watching.  What was THAT show??*


The Susan Show? *"Take me home flying friend, take me home!"*


----------



## Verisure (Apr 16, 2021)

And then there was the one that did drawings on the TV screen. You have to have a sheet of thin, clear, flexible plastic that stuck to your TV screen. Then lines or dots would show up on the screen and you'd follow them with a marking pen and you'd make pictures or shapes. What was the name of that show? I think it was Gerald Mc Boing Boing but I'm not sure.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> We tuned in to a local kid's show called The Magic Toy Shop and of course Captain Kangaroo.


Is that Anette Funicello on the far right?


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

I remember the Ding Dong School and these:

https://tinyurl.com/pvky45bk

...Hostess Ding Dongs.  Were they inspired by the Ding Dong School or simply a dentist who has to put his kids through college?   

Tony


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

I remember it being on but most of ourTV programs were quite "snowy" due to poor reception of the Chicago channels. We had one of those tall TV antennas on a rotor, but turning it towards Chi got you half snow, half program instead of all snow.  The only time reception was good was at night, usually right around the time the sign-off test pattern came on.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 16, 2021)

I watched Dong Dong school and Romper Room. I often wondered why she didn't say my name when she looked through the magic mirror.
I loved Winkey Dink which was the name of the show with the plastic screen.. 
It took awhile for me to talk my mom into ordering the screen, she finally sent for it. Seemed like forever before it came.
I had that screen all set up at least 2 hours before the show came on. It was hard to get the wrinkles out.
I was a little disappointed because It was hard for me to follow, he drew a little to fast and I was probably a bit to young but I still had fun. 
After awhile I'd stick it on the piano bench or the end table and draw. Once I left it there a little to long and it left a terrible dull mark on the furniture.
The screen disappeared just like magic after that incident.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Is that Anette Funicello on the far right?


No, her name was Marilyn Herr, a continuity director for WHEN-TV.

L-R "Eddie Flum Num", played by Socrates Samson, "The Play Lady", played by Jean Daugherty, and "Merrily", played by Marilyn, for the "Magic Toy Shop" TV show.

In those days all of the people had regular jobs behind the scenes at the local television station.


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2021)

I have an autographed photo of Miss Frances.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 16, 2021)

*A local Buffalo, NY area show was Rocketship 7. With Dave Thomas and Promo the Robot.  A bit of trivia, David Boreanaz, who played Booth on the show Bones was born in Buffalo and his dad was Dave Thomas*


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2021)

I think back in the 1950, every local TV station affiliate had their own kid show lineup. I remember quiet a few here and even appeared on some. I was on _The Freddie Freihofer Show_ twice (1956 & 1959) - that was a program where kids having birthdays could participate.



And on _Satellite 6 _which also had a host and showed _Felix the Cat_ cartoons. They had a Felix "look alike" contest in which I participated (using my Grandma's cat). Left to right: host Glendora, me, Tiger, grandma.


On another station they had "The Old Skipper" who showed Popeye cartoons and a morning program with Commander Ralph which was more a current events/news program, but also kid orientated.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No, her name was Marilyn Herr, a continuity director for WHEN-TV.
> 
> L-R "Eddie Flum Num", played by Socrates Samson, "The Play Lady", played by Jean Daugherty, and "Merrily", played by Marilyn, for the "Magic Toy Shop" TV show.
> 
> In those days all of the people had regular jobs behind the scenes at the local television station.


This is why you are my favourite Auntie. Thank you.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 16, 2021)

*"It's you, It's me, my name is Pinky Lee"*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

Soupy Sales


----------



## Verisure (Apr 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I remember it being on but most of ourTV programs were quite "snowy" due to poor reception of the Chicago channels. We had one of those tall TV antennas on a rotor, but turning it towards Chi got you half snow, half program instead of all snow.  The only time reception was good was at night, usually right around the time the sign-off test pattern came on.


What about *"Uncle Johnny Coons" *and* "Here's Geraldine"?*

"I Know an old lady who swallowed a fly but I don't know why she swallowed a fly, perhaps she'll die."


----------

